# Lanterns



## The Barbarian (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## edsland (Jan 19, 2020)

Really cool image


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 19, 2020)

Very nice.......


----------



## otherprof (Jan 19, 2020)

The Barbarian said:


>


Great image!


----------



## OldManJim (Jan 24, 2020)

very nicely done. Good work on the HDR as well!


----------

